# Cruise control won't set



## Mynameaz (Feb 1, 2020)

So my cruise control turns on with the white light but it won't let me set it. It's a 2017

Thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mynameaz said:


> So my cruise control turns on with the white light but it won't let me set it. It's a 2017
> 
> Thanks


Are you trying to set it over 25 mph? There is a floor speed for the cruise control and anything below that won't set or resume.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Mynameaz said:


> So my cruise control turns on with the white light but it won't let me set it. It's a 2017
> 
> Thanks


Check to see if you have a brake light switch issue. I believe a lot of cars rely on that switch to cancel cruise. If your brake lights are stuck on your cruise will probably be stuck off.

Chris


----------

